# Ian Holm (Lord of the Rings/The Hobbit/Alien/Brazil/Time Bandits) deceased.



## Alexander1970 (Jun 19, 2020)

_*
12.September 1931 - 19.June 2020

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Holm*_


----------

